# Upgrades to 1st coop and a new 2nd



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

I went away to Gulf Shores for a week and came home to a few upgrades to our "Hilton Coop" and to a brand new 2nd coop affectionately named "Junior"
Also for Mother's Day my awesome husband and children got me 25 Heritage Buckeye's that will be born this week and I'll post pics of as soon as I get them!!!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*VERY Nice !

*


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, great coops.


----------

